# 50 Shades of Northamptonshire



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't remember how I fell upon 50 shades of Northamptonshire but im so glad I did.
I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.

This Irish comedian called Dave Allen is amazing.

This one video called Dave Allen on religion,omg LOL


----------



## ossian (Apr 6, 2016)

Hopefully, it is better than the other 50 Shades movie. :zz:

But I do remember Dave Allen from when I was young. He was on TV a lot then and was very, very funny and irreverent. Always had a cigarette in one hand and glass of whisky in the other. Finished his shows with........'........and may your god go with you!'


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

ossian said:


> Hopefully, it is better than the other 50 Shades movie. :zz:
> 
> But I do remember Dave Allen from when I was young. He was on TV a lot then and was very, very funny and irreverent. Always had a cigarette in one hand and glass of whisky in the other. Finished his shows with........'........and may your god go with you!'



It's a lot better and funnier 
It's alll about British comedy if I'm not mistaken,which in my opinion are some of the best.

But it is where I saw videos of Dave Allen.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

I went to youtube and listened to him for a while. He's pretty funny, especially for a UK humorist.

I'm not really into stand-up comedy, but Louis C. K. can make me laugh loud enough for the neighbors to hear.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I went to youtube and listened to him for a while. He's pretty funny, especially for a UK humorist.
> 
> I'm not really into stand-up comedy, but Louis C. K. can make me laugh loud enough for the neighbors to hear.



I think he is Irish.


Louis CK is very funny also.His "it gets better" routine ,lolol

Ricky Gervais also,very good.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I think he is Irish.
> 
> 
> Louis CK is very funny also.His "it gets better" routine ,lolol
> ...



Oh. I thought Ireland was UK.

Ricky Gervais. Yes! Another funny Brit.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't know if I should mention it but,lol 

Louis CK-difference between men and women in s'x


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't know if I should mention it but,lol
> 
> Louis CK-difference between men and women in s'x



Ha!! I can't think of any part of any of his routines that weren't hugely funny. The old lady and her old one-eyed dog...."This dog knows two seconds of life; the one that just passed, and the one that he's in now." (or something like that)


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Ha!! I can't think of any part of any of his routines that weren't hugely funny. The old lady and her old one-eyed dog...."This dog knows two seconds of life; the one that just passed, and the one that he's in now." (or something like that)



Its all your fault now,lol


"You are not a woman until you had a couple of kids and your life is a toilet,that's really,when you bbecome a woman is when people come out of your va'ina and step on your dreams.if you are still stannding after that shit you are a woman.lololol


Ill have to look that one up when I get home.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Its all your fault now,lol
> 
> 
> "You are not a woman until you had a couple of kids and your life is a toilet,that's really,when you bbecome a woman is when people come out of your va'ina and step on your dreams.if you are still stannding after that shit you are a woman.lololol
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oo4ImfcytU&spfreload=10


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Lol

Thank you,I will watch it when I get home.

His 'I love being Divorced' one is hysterical also.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Oh. I thought Ireland was UK.
> 
> Ricky Gervais. Yes! Another funny Brit.



Only Northern Ireland is in the UK.  The Republic has not been for nearly 100 years.


----------

